
The inaccessible web: how we got into this mess - glaucovinicius
https://uxdesign.cc/the-inaccessible-web-how-we-got-into-this-mess-7cd3460b8e32#.5rnkju4eq
======
tomjen3
Lots of good points, but misses one thing. If I have to sell accessibility to
my boss, then I need to justify it in terms of RoI for the business, not
avoiding being called an "ableist" discriminator.

So lay it out: how much additional time should we expect to pay? If videos
have to be close captioned how long will that take? What kind of skills does
that require?

What is the typical cost of an ADA lawsuit? How many are filled a year?

~~~
SFJulie
Old people (that have by sheer math of accumulation) a lot of patrimonial
tends to be visually more impaired than average. That is the data you need to
make a correct understatement marketing assessment of the lost ROI.

Look at the age of MPs, owners, people with responsibilities. Look at the
stats, they tend to be way older than the coders. Just doing «accessible» or
at least «high contrast/big lettering/simple UX» websites just highers the
probability of getting new «high profile» customers click from your home page
to your «purchase» page and transform from suspect to customers...

And, chances are persons without disabilities prefers simple ergonomic
websites, and that it will cut on your operational expenses (sites that are
accessible tends to use fewer CSS and less JS).

It will also make you cut on the REST API bullshit crap, because GET/POST on
accessible web pages tends to be easier to do than REST/XML.RPC/SOAP.

You can also throw another overpromising/underdelivering JS framework and a
lot of money at the problem, but I guess it will have less results than firing
half of your devs, that if they have to deliver fast and correctly will
automatically resort to do Keep It Simple Stupid kind of webpages, that are
actually a good recipe for accessibility.

~~~
SFJulie
PS recipe easily for accessible websites: \- avoid JS to modify change the
behaviour of element (see last point); \- no JS for generating URL (see last
point) \- no IMG \- ALT on IMG / use of captions \- avoid significant
information in IMG \- if the sites renders on lynx it works on a braille
terminal \- avoid async \- avoid table based presentation BUt use table for
presenting table \- avoid CSS contorsion (like presenting tables without using
table) \- fire designers, UX specialists \- if JS is needed, jquery is the
only js framework that took a great care in being accessible (non-obstrusive)

Basically, anyone reasonably competent in HTML should be doing an accessible
website by default.

If your site is not, your devs are just craps.

